# gwinnett county



## shiny 308 (Oct 15, 2009)

ive hunted 5 mornings since bow season started but have only seen 2.. how bout yall?


----------



## supadave (Oct 18, 2009)

plenty of deer in dacula/lawrenceville bunch of rubs and scrapes and plenty of acorns


----------



## tgow1 (Oct 19, 2009)

Lots of acorns, but not many deer.


----------



## mbyers (Oct 19, 2009)

seen six sat. morning-----two small bucks and four does. waiting on daddy.


----------



## duke13 (Oct 20, 2009)

supadave said:


> plenty of deer in dacula/lawrenceville bunch of rubs and scrapes and plenty of acorns




Watched 2 nice does in Dacula suck up acorns for awhile sun. nite. My son is in a stand now, already saw a 6 pt.


----------



## biggabuck (Oct 21, 2009)

Saw 4 Sunday morning cut hair on a buck. Saw 2 Sunday evening and Killed a coyote that spooked my deer.


----------



## shiny 308 (Oct 23, 2009)

im glad u popped the yote! ive gotten trail pics of them. i know the deer are here but they may be coming thru at night. ive only hunted the mornings


----------



## biggabuck (Oct 26, 2009)

Things are slow right now 3 hunters in the wood on 1 hunt and nothing seen. Also i hunted 2 more time and nothing seen man i hate when we have a bumper crop of acorns it make my hunting real hard. Anyone else having this problem come on rut!!!


----------



## shiny 308 (Oct 30, 2009)

heres a good laugh for ya... tuesday morning i was loading the truck to go to the club at oglethorpe , heard something in the woods behind the barn,,, turned around and there went a doe hauling tail!! 
       she watched me load my guns in the truck!! made me second guess where i should be hunting!
        you are rite biggabuck,,, i live on 13acres and all of the whiteoaks have DUMPED accorns! im lucky though most of them are right behind the barn .... where the doe was!


----------



## biggabuck (Nov 3, 2009)

Saw 1 sunday morning but it got scared away by a hunting partner shooting a deer.Guess he didnt like gun shots may have been shot at before!!!


----------



## stev (Nov 3, 2009)

biggabuck said:


> Saw 1 sunday morning but it got scared away by a hunting partner shooting a deer.Guess he didnt like gun shots may have been shot at before!!!


wonder who that mitta been .


----------



## biggabuck (Nov 3, 2009)

I really not at liberty to say but he knows who he is and thats all ill say about that


----------



## stev (Nov 3, 2009)

biggabuck said:


> I really not at liberty to say but he knows who he is and thats all ill say about that


My buddy was ther 6 hrs today and nothing .


----------



## biggabuck (Nov 8, 2009)

Great morning just drilled a nice 8 had to shot him left handed. First time in years iv e had to do that. Man its hard to type when you are shaking like a leaf!!! Pics to come in a few


----------



## mbyers (Nov 8, 2009)

Congrats biggabuck! I spent 8 hrs in the woods yesterday in Gwinnett---seen a momma and two littlins at 12pm, nothing else moved. I'm packing a lunch next time and sitting all day. The bucks have got to move sometime. too much sign around.


----------



## stev (Nov 9, 2009)

biggabuck said:


> Great morning just drilled a nice 8 had to shot him left handed. First time in years iv e had to do that. Man its hard to type when you are shaking like a leaf!!! Pics to come in a few


Congrats dood.wheres the pics ?


----------

